# Grand River Steelhead and Dockside food delivery



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished the Grand today and had a great day ! Not only were the fish very cooperative with many many hook ups but the food at Pickle Bills dock side delivery was awesome ! Spoons and stick baits were on the menu for the steelhead and I had a BLT with fries ! Definitely going back to serve up some more baits for the steelhead !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I think my last meal at Pickle Bill's was the BLT and fries also. Do they still have clambakes on the menu ? I'm sure its too late.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> I think my last meal at Pickle Bill's was the BLT and fries also. Do they still have clambakes on the menu ? I'm sure its too late.


I dont know ! I never seen a menu just called and asked if i could get a BLT and fries and i would pick it up at the back door on the river side ! the guy thought it was funny ! been wanting to order food for awhile the last time i tried they were closed !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FishIgo said:


> I dont know ! I never seen a menu just called and asked if i could get a BLT and fries and i would pick it up at the back door on the river side ! the guy thought it was funny ! been wanting to order food for awhile the last time i tried they were closed !


You got my taste buds going.. They still have clambakes but I'm sure not for long.








Clambake Menu | Pickle Bill's Lobster House


All clambakes served w/ savory broth, dozen middle neck clams, cup of creamy clam chowder, fresh corn, a sweet potato, melon and our famous fried dough with cinnamon-honey butter. YUM!




www.picklebills.com


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

The perfect day! Thank you for another great post!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Should have got the all you can eat crab legs! Just keep stopping back by!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Uglystix said:


> The perfect day! Thank you for another great post!


Thank you 😊


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Sweet lost most of my fish today. They ran harder than they have all year. Got mostly 8 pounders today. The ones i got in were hooked so well i couldnt pop the hook out with pliers. Had to pin the fish down and pull hard with pliers. Kept those ones.most of my fish this year have been skinny and looked half starved. Got on nothing but fresh fatties today.


----------



## BigBobBasstracker (Aug 3, 2014)

FishIgo said:


> Fished the Grand today and had a great day ! Not only were the fish very cooperative with many many hook ups but the food at Pickle Bills dock side delivery was awesome ! Spoons and stick baits were on the menu for the steelhead and I had a BLT with fries ! Definitely going bait to serve up some more baits for the steelhead !
> View attachment 458871
> View attachment 458872
> View attachment 458873
> ...


I'm heading out right now with the boat and 2 kids to the Grand. Any tips on trolling for them? KO wobblers? Cleos? How fast? Thank you in advance!


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Like always, Great informative post with nice pictures!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

hailtothethief said:


> Sweet lost most of my fish today. They ran harder than they have all year. Got mostly 8 pounders today. The ones i got in were hooked so well i couldnt pop the hook out with pliers. Had to pin the fish down and pull hard with pliers. Kept those ones.most of my fish this year have been skinny and looked half starved. Got on nothing but fresh fatties today.


I havent seen a skinny steelhead yet this year...they all look like they swallowed footballs theyve been eating so much...and ive caught a boat load of steel this year already...average size is WAY up this year compared to the last few years


----------



## neoxblake (Sep 23, 2021)

I quite often order food with delivery. I don't like to cook at home and prefer to have ready-made food brought to me. Therefore, I probably tried all the food delivery companies in the district. But one day I went to the elderly neighbors to help them and they were just ordering food at https://happymamapapacatering.com/tingkat-dinner. I thought-why not try it and ordered a portion for myself . You know, it's very tasty and convenient. In addition, they have fast delivery and healthy food. In general, now I order only from them.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Huh? This thread is from last year.,,


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

FishIgo said:


> Fished the Grand today and had a great day ! Not only were the fish very cooperative with many many hook ups but the food at Pickle Bills dock side delivery was awesome ! Spoons and stick baits were on the menu for the steelhead and I had a BLT with fries ! Definitely going bait to serve up some more baits for the steelhead !
> View attachment 458871
> View attachment 458872
> View attachment 458873
> ...


Good thing you can get it at the door. Their table service sucks. That comes from eating there and keep going back because I hope it would change. Brennen's is 10X better!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Ten Bears said:


> Good thing you can get it at the door. Their table service sucks. That comes from eating there and keep going back because I hope it would change. Brennen's is 10X better!


Agree very much on Brennen’s.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

ApeShip said:


> Huh? This thread is from last year.,,


Probably another suggested reading....... but it works so well!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

matticito said:


> Probably another suggested reading....... but it works so well!


Got overexcited that those stealhead were NOW. Thought the trees looked too bare.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

ApeShip said:


> Got overexcited that those stealhead were NOW. Thought the trees looked too bare.


But they are there just not a lot of numbers yet !


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I bet a bunch move up in the next couple of days, Conneaut is up 2 feet after yesterday's soaking. Not that I'm neuroticly keeping track or anything.


----------

